# ss bobara



## bryon collins (Nov 3, 2011)

any body sailed on the ss bobara from hull to the usa after she was renamed from the ss sedgepool she was owned by the roper company it was my first ship after leaving the vindi I think the year was 1953


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi Bryon,
The Liberty ship Bobara was owned by Crest Line after Ropners.
My friend was an apprentice in Bobara at time she was wrecked on Anglesey.
I think that was 1953...Were you there then?
Stan


----------



## bryon collins (Nov 3, 2011)

no stan I had left to join another ship the trip she ran aground


----------



## blackadder4th (Apr 21, 2018)

*looking for crewmates*

My dad, Michael James, is now 80 years old and was a 17 year old deck boy on his first ever voyage aboard Bobara the night it ran aground.

The vessel was returning to Manchester from Baltimore the night it ran aground in fog off Rhoscolyn, Anglesey 24th Jan 1955. The event was well do***ented in national and regional press at the time thanks in part to the photos of George Lees, an off duty Customs officer assigned to that area. (and the antics of the Ship's Captain who greased himself up and jumped from the stern boatdeck to swim ashore to raise the alarm

https://www.dailypost.co.uk/news/local-news/look-photos-surface-steamship-crashed-8463482

George is still around and I spoke with him a week ago. He has a very clear recollection of that night and the rescue the following day

I'm also a former merchant radio officer 1985-1992 and very interested in finding if any of my dad's crewmates might still be alive.

My dad stayed in the Merchant Navy for another 6 years rising to AB and sailing mostly out of Liverpool/Manchester/Salford to east coast of Canada/USA/Caribbean.


----------



## bryon collins (Nov 3, 2011)

I left the ship the trip before she ran aground.i was my first ship after leaving the vindi.i am now 80 and still going


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

There is an official BOT Wreck Report concerning this incident. Available to read on line from----------
https://southampton.spydus.co.uk/cg...0097)&QRYTEXT=Wreck Report for 'Bobara', 1955


regards 
Roger


----------



## blackadder4th (Apr 21, 2018)

*thanks guys*

Hi Bryon,

thanks for your reply. Good luck in your endeavours finding your crewmates. 

Roger,

thanks so much for the link to the accident inquiry....I had been searching for that but unable to find it. It makes fascinating reading and I have forwarded to my dad

All the Best

Darrian


----------

